# Wanting to go cordless on nailers.



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

thanks - make a note to order one .


----------



## Southbluff (Nov 21, 2016)

Tom M said:


> I keep itching for a cordless finish gun but then I read all the negative feedback appreciate the reliability of my air tools.
> Bostitch and Senco.
> 
> No one here uses them


My air nailers(along with most of my other tools) got stolen in Oct last year. I bought all milwaukee cordless guns, framer, 15ga, 18ga, and narrow crown stapler. No problems so far, and haven't used my compressor since then. I finally took the compressor out of my van, and the extra space is nice too.. The convenience of no hose is great. The framer is heavy, and the magazine sucks, but I don't use that one too much. I mostly do kitchens and baths. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

These cordless framers are not made to frame all day with. They need to be recharged after X# nails.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

META said:


> These cordless framers are not made to frame all day with. They need to be recharged after X# nails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's why you buy an extra battery or two.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Pounder said:


> That's why you buy an extra battery or two.


No man they are slow and heavy!! I think he is talking about recharging the air cylinder. No way could the battery guns of today do what my Hitachi NR38 does!!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually I think the battery ones are spring charged. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The DeWalt one is a rubber ban gun. The Hitachi and red one has an air cylinder that the ram compresses against and is released. The cylinders can be recharged with air.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm liking my Paslodes more and more.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Pounder said:


> That's why you buy an extra battery or two.


No, you need to recharge their internal auxiliary pneumatic pressure. After awhile you'll notice they won't set nails regardless of battery. Milwaukee. At least that is what my tech told me...

I had it serviced, works fine now, for the time being. Also have the extended magazine. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Has anyone with the metabo/ hitachi had to have their framer air spring cylinder recharged or is that just a Milwaukee problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

META said:


> No, you need to recharge their internal auxiliary pneumatic pressure. After awhile you'll notice they won't set nails regardless of battery. Milwaukee. At least that is what my tech told me...
> 
> I had it serviced, works fine now, for the time being. Also have the extended magazine.
> 
> ...


Never herd of such a thing. I'll have to find a tear down video and have a look.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Pounder said:


> Never herd of such a thing. I'll have to find a tear down video and have a look.


It's easy to fo on the Hitachi and can be done with any air compressor at home.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's easy to fo on the Hitachi and can be done with any air compressor at home.


Thanks , when my dewalt framer dies I’ll go with hitachi / metabo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

META said:


> No, you need to recharge their internal auxiliary pneumatic pressure. After awhile you'll notice they won't set nails regardless of battery. Milwaukee. At least that is what my tech told me...
> 
> I had it serviced, works fine now, for the time being. Also have the extended magazine.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on both mine at the service center... 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's a recharging tutorial I found for the Metabo/Hitachi framer. 

Looks like you need a specialized O-ringed threaded valve insert to complete the charge. 






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

META said:


> Here's a recharging tutorial I found for the Metabo/Hitachi framer.
> 
> Looks like you need a specialized O-ringed threaded valve insert to complete the charge.
> 
> ...


I never thought to look and see what's involved with recharging them! :wallbash:

He gave the part number for the regulator in the video, here's the Amazon link





Amazon.com: Hitachi 371208 J-394 Reduction Valve Set 16Gant1865Dm Nr1890Dc Nr1890Dr: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Hitachi 371208 J-394 Reduction Valve Set 16Gant1865Dm Nr1890Dc Nr1890Dr: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like there are a few different part numbers depending on the type of Hitachi cordless nail gun one has.

I did a decent search and haven't come accross anything yet for the Milwaukee recharge. Maybe we can find it in the repair side of Milwaukee's literature. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks like this one will do the paper tape and plastic collated framing nailers, and the 16ga finish nailer. 
I just ordered one, so will report back if it works.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

mrcat said:


> Looks like this one will do the paper tape and plastic collated framing nailers, and the 16ga finish nailer.
> I just ordered one, so will report back if it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll be waiting to hear, I have the Metabo one personally. Definitely a bit slower and slightly less powerful than the Milwaukee, but has certain features I like better.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

How often does the tool require this service?


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

shanewreckd said:


> I'll be waiting to hear, I have the Metabo one personally. Definitely a bit slower and slightly less powerful than the Milwaukee, but has certain features I like better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Fitting is supposed to be here Wednesday, so I'll probably mess with it this weekend. 
I've got at least 3 framing nailers that need recharging.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Pounder said:


> How often does the tool require this service?


I haven't kept track of shot count, but for us it seems like they last about 3-4 months before they noticeably start losing power.

Another thing that the Metabo paper tape nailers need is the magazine taken apart and cleaned every so often. It gets bits of paper stuck in there, and we start having feed issues.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

mrcat said:


> I haven't kept track of shot count, but for us it seems like they last about 3-4 months before they noticeably start losing power.
> 
> Another thing that the Metabo paper tape nailers need is the magazine taken apart and cleaned every so often. It gets bits of paper stuck in there, and we start having feed issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's not bad. Though I don't see a compelling reason to change from the DeWalt I already have.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Success. 
4 nailers re-charged in about 30 minutes, that included disassembly and cleaning of one magazine.

Tools needed: Philips screwdriver, 5mm socket, 10mm wrench, Metabo re-charge regulator thingamajig, dab 'o grease for the o-ring on the regulator, compressed air supply.

The first one, I forgot to lube the o-ring on the regulator, definitly screwed in eaiser with a dab of lithium grease.

You'll want to loosen the screw on the access cover, then turn the nailer over and shake the screw out, other wise the screw catches when trying to take the cover off.

Other than that was exactly like the video META posted 





































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

mrcat said:


> Success.
> 4 nailers re-charged in about 30 minutes, that included disassembly and cleaning of one magazine.
> 
> Tools needed: Philips screwdriver, 5mm socket, 10mm wrench, Metabo re-charge regulator thingamajig, dab 'o grease for the o-ring on the regulator, compressed air supply.
> ...


Threw one in the cart, back ordered but it'll be great to have. Why couldn't Milwaukee be that user friendly?

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

shanewreckd said:


> Threw one in the cart, back ordered but it'll be great to have. Why couldn't Milwaukee be that user friendly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


Knew I could count on you lol

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I just saw that Ridgid is coming out with two new 21-degree and 30-degree cordless framing nail guns.
They look pretty sweet.

Andy


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I just saw that Ridgid is coming out with two new 21-degree and 30-degree cordless framing nail guns.
> They look pretty sweet.
> 
> Andy


My young JM is on Ridgid, I'm sure he's happy to see this coming. Nose looks weak as heck though, wouldn't want to toenail with that no mar tip

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I heard Senco is now in the cordless game. Heard good things but haven't looked into it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Senco has had a cordless nailer for a few years now and I also understand that Milwaukee fashioned theirs after the Senco.

I also understand that Milwaukee has been getting a lot of complaints about their framing nailer.

I may be wrong, though.

Andy.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Senco just released theirs mid last year.









Senco F-35XP Cordless Framing Nailer


The Senco F-35XP Framing Nailer uses Fusion cordless technology to fire nails consistently into hard materials, like engineered lumber—without fuel cells.




www.protoolreviews.com





My Milwaukee guns are finally in, apparently they just replaced them with 2 new ones  Don't understand how that's cheaper than recharging the cylinder but... yeah. Definitely a piece of ****, regardless of how good it is while it is actually working.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah, right. I was thinking of the Senco Fusion finish nailers then. I see they came out with the framing nailer last September.

Thanks, Shane.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The Paslode Gas guns are where it's at. Light weight, and very reliable. 

My opinion is battery guns are just not there yet. Especially weight wise. That **** matters when you are 57. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The DeWalt one is a rubber ban gun. The Hitachi and red one has an air cylinder that the ram compresses against and is released. The cylinders can be recharged with air.


The Dewalt is a flywheel gun, it spins up then grabs the plunger.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I screwed up and told my guys on Monday morning that I recharged the nailers. 
Of course they all wanted to try them out, and then decided they worked so well, they would frame a 28x36 pole barn with no air hoses. (I guess we did have to get one hose out for the positive placement nailer)

Now my cordless nailers are going to wear out faster lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Pounder said:


> The Dewalt is a flywheel gun, it spins up then grabs the plunger.


There a rubber band on the flywheel, it's a rubber band gun.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my Senco Fusion finish guns. 

I may have to look at the Senco framer. Though I have no issues with my Paslodes.

But what are 34 degree nails, I thought it was 30 degree?

Anyone known if you can recharge the finish guns?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> I love my Senco Fusion finish guns.
> 
> I may have to look at the Senco framer. Though I have no issues with my Paslodes.
> 
> ...


Dont know about Senco's, but the regulator I got will supposedly do the Metabo 16ga finish gun as well as the framers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

If I had more Milwaukee framers I'd consider getting the tool. 

My local tool supply house just finally got Milwaukee in and will be getting set up for recharging. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

